# I think I want this car!



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Now this car would be fun...






http://www.ArielAtom.com


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I call shot gun when Pete gets one. Maybe if I buy you dinner and a drink, I could take it for a spin???


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Just think what you could do on Sand Mountain with that thing. It just needs a little more clearance and the right tires.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang its fast!



But alas its made in America...thing won't last ya six months! :mrgreen:


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

If this is how real smart cars performed then I would want one.


----------

